# Sudden allergy to Pampers diapers?



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

DS just moved up to size 6 in Cruisers and this will be our second box we're on. I've noticed red splotches where the elastic/tape sits on his hips recently. Usually it's only one side or the other as the diapers are big enough to be taped shut without touching the skin...but something is bothering him!

What do you think it could be? I don't think we had this problem with the last box. We did order this giant box from an online diaper warehouse...could that be the culprit some how? Maybe Pampers is using a different tape? just thinking aloud here. It's just weird how all of a sudden he has an allergy to Pampers when he's worn them his entire life!

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

We use Huggies, but I have noticed that when I buy them from different places sometimes the tape is different.

I usually buy my diapers from one of two places. When I bought a case from Walmart I noticed the tape was different. This happened with all three cases I bought (at the time we had one wearing size 4, one in size 5 & one in size 6)
The tape on the Walmart ones was not as strong and kept breaking (it even looked different). The diapers were $6. cheaper per case at Walmart. Sure I saved money, but I also had to throw out numerous diapers, so in the end I didn't really save anything

I thought maybe it was a fluke and decided to try buying diapers from them again several months later and the same thing happened.







:

I was at Target the other day and noticed that their diapers are $5. cheaper than where I buy them at, but I am afraid to try getting them somewhere else again.


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AkRotts* 
We use Huggies, but I have noticed that when I buy them from different places sometimes the tape is different.

I usually buy my diapers from one of two places. When I bought a case from Walmart I noticed the tape was different. This happened with all three cases I bought (at the time we had one wearing size 4, one in size 5 & one in size 6)
The tape on the Walmart ones was not as strong and kept breaking (it even looked different). The diapers were $6. cheaper per case at Walmart. Sure I saved money, but I also had to throw out numerous diapers, so in the end I didn't really save anything

I thought maybe it was a fluke and decided to try buying diapers from them again several months later and the same thing happened.







:

I was at Target the other day and noticed that their diapers are $5. cheaper than where I buy them at, but I am afraid to try getting them somewhere else again.









Interesting! We usually buy from Target, too!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 20, 2009)

I think you should contact them and ask. I know 2 kids who are allergic to pampers, but parents found out in the beginning!


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bell* 
I think you should contact them and ask. I know 2 kids who are allergic to pampers, but parents found out in the beginning!

Yeah, I e-mailed them but they were not much help. I also tried calling but was on hold for too long. They are about to loose a customer...


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

We usually cd but use pampers at night, we can't use pampers anymore. Had to switch to more natural diapers...like nature baby care/tushies/seventh generation. The seventh generation on occasion still cause a little rash- I think they still have gel?
Sensitivities can form after a period of use. We had used pampers exclusively in first 3months and then occasionally after that but at least nightly. I really don't think they are making seperate/cheaper pampers for walmart/target. If anything walmarts/targets are most likely to have the newest version/freshest diapers because they go through inventory so quickly, ykwim?
It could be that there is more/different elasic in the size 6 cruisers and its bothering him. Try putting some calendula cream or aquaphor or something on it and letting it get air.
HTH, GL


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

He may just have developed an allergy to the material. Allergic reactions sometimes develop over time. My DS1 suddenly became allergic to nickel (belt buckles, the back of jeans buttons) when he was 3 (he was regularly exposed to nickle before... his doc said that sometimes allergic reactions seem to come out of nowhere). I developed a mild latex allergy when I was six despite my parents having used latex bandaids regularly before then.

I'd just switch diapers brands. You may want to consider cloth, because he could be sensitive to the way the dipes are rubbing against him as well. Good luck to you!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My son is allergic to most disposables. He did fine with Pampers in the beginning but after a few months, everywhere the diaper touched was a huge rash. We switched to Seventh Generation and haven't had any problems.

Since he's potty trained, but still wears a diaper at night, I did try regular pullups and he was fine in those for a few weeks, then the rash started again.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

it could be that or the tape could just be irritating now that it hits differently because it is a differnt size and fits differnt.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Sensitivities can definitely suddenly develop when there was no trouble before.

I suddenly became reactive to a certain type medical adhesive (after my first c-section, NOT A GOOD TIME). One day the taped on dressing was fine, then at the next change within hours everywhere the tape touched I broke out in blistering welts, and I had a similar reaction with the post-partum disposable pad. Ow. Now I can't even keep a bandaid on for more than an hour without a contact rash.

It was weird.

I would first call the company and ask if there's been a change (you may need to give a number that's on the box or something). You could also try some different brands in the same size to see if it's a reaction to a common ingredient or perhaps just a specific dye/fragrance if any. (Do you have any friends who have similar sized kids who might agree to a swap a couple of diapers with you?)


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Both my sons have the same reactions from disposable diapers. It's a quarter sized scaly red welt. The only thing I've been able to do is use cloth as much as possible, and it goes away. Now that my DS1 is in cloth trainers all day almost every day, his have gone entirely. THe spots appeared suddenly on both of them after a period of time with no reaction.

Oh, I have the same problem with disposable pads, so I switched to cloth for me too. Much much more comfortable!


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
it could be that or the tape could just be irritating now that it hits differently because it is a differnt size and fits differnt.

This is what I was thinking as well.

Thanks for your help ladies


----------

